# Buying a Bordatlas without bank transfer .... eBay!



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

I just followed the link on the Stellplatz guide to buy the Bordatlas of all the sites around Europe to discover you have to do a bank transfer to pay, both time consuming and expensive.

An easy and quick alternative: go to the German eBay site and search Bordatlas and buy using Paypal, same price and all done in about 2 minutes using your UK ebay login:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...datlas&_nkw=bordatlas+2013&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought mine 2 books this week from vicarious.

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Bord-Atlas-2013-German-Stellplatze-guide.html

Just paid with PAY PAL

arrived in about 3/4 days. No problem........except i don't speak German. lol


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Good call, it's even cheaper!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

..and don't forget the bordatlas free poi's for your satnav....

http://www.bordatlas.de/overlays_en.php

Pete


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Got mine from Amazon  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/3928803565/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it worthwhile buying the new edition , I have a copy of the 2009, is there many changes?


----------

